# AR question.



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I shoot the Hornady 53 grain VMax through my new ar. My question is if it is 3465 fps muzzle velocity, dead on at 200 and 5.6" low at 300 with a 24" barrell. If I zero at 200 what will be the drop at 300? 16" barrell.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What is the BC of the 53 gr V max ?


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I have no idea, but I'll google it.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

.290 g1 I have not a clue about what I just typed.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

If you go by the rule of thumb that a bullet from a 223 will lose 50fps for evry inch you shorten the barrel that would drop your velocity to roughly 3100fps with a BC of .29 rounded to .30 theoretically it would drop 7.2 inches at 300yds


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks. Now...... If it's 1.1" high at 100 to be dead on at 200 with the 24" Where do I need to sight it at 100 to be dead on at 200 with the 16"? Amd thank you for taking the time to answer.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

At 3400 fps 1.1 high at 100 should put you on at 200(that's the 24")

Sight the 16" 1.5 high at 100.

These are not exact figures but will put you real close (without exact velocities(not what's printed on the box) that's the best i can do)

OK now if there were three eggs in a nest and a coyote ate two of them .,..How many chickens walked out of the woods ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

11.....


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

2.6 chickens. One on his own, 1.6 in the coyote, and .4 was left for the dung beetle. Unfortunately, they didn't get far, first chicken was hit on the road, 1.6 in the dog were rolled with a 22-250, and the beetle never came out. I also rounded up or down to the nearest 10th, so I wouldn't have to type so much, sorry. It's early.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> At 3400 fps 1.1 high at 100 should put you on at 200(that's the 24")
> 
> Sight the 16" 1.5 high at 100.
> 
> ...


Thats easy Don, a coyote wouldnt leave the last egg, the other chickens are FLYING not walking from the coyote. Nailed it right? LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Are you assuming they are chicken eggs then ?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Are you assuming they are chicken eggs then ?


Only if you're assuming the nest was in the woods.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I think th "AR" question has morphed into "abstract reasoning" LOL


----------

